# Difference Between Jetta/Golf and Fox



## Jake Regal (May 22, 2006)

Hey I'm pretty new to this and I just want a little info. I own a 87 Golf Diesel that I drove for years(now parts) and now own a 90 Jetta Wolfie. On the way home from the local speedway last night I spotted a '88 Fox for $400. It says it "runs,stops and goes"
but the bodies not that bad and its near my price range (aka free) I was hoping someone might school me on the difference betwixt the to models and the parts compatibility as well. Thanks for any help


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Difference Between Jetta/Golf and Fox (Jake Regal)*

basically, the Golf & Jetta are on the same platform (A-platform). Of the cars you mentioned, theyre A2's (mk2's), made from 1985-1992. The Fox, while smaller, is actually based on the Dasher platform. (Dasher being on the B-platform. In other parts of the world, it was called the Passat, and now, it's called the Passat everywhere.) The Dasher was the B1 platform, and a derivative called the Bx platform is used in southern/latin america. The U.S VW Fox was based on this same platform (1987-1994).
As far as the name goes, since the first B1 car was actually the Audi Fox (mid-70's), which was then badge-engineered as the VW Passat/Dasher, the VW Fox was actually reusing the name.
for greater details, check out the respective fox and golf/jetta forums


----------



## Jake Regal (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Difference Between Jetta/Golf and Fox (jetta9103)*

Hey , Thanks for the info. How about the engines, trannies and other mechanicals. Are they the same or similar? I'm wondering if I take the chance on buying it and the motor is crap could I take the engine out of my 87 Golf Diesel and put it in the Fox without to much trouble? Also, how about the struts/shocks, brakes , tie rod end and other suspension components? Will they also fit or are they different? I just need a economical work commuter car as the one I have now is dong! Thanks for the help!


----------



## tjakko (May 17, 2006)

its a lot of work to get parts to fit. everything is mounted vertically instead of horizontally if you look at it. that probably doesnt help much but im sure someone will chime in that has a better answer


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (tjakko)*

That's right. since the 1st, 2nd and 5th generation of Passats were Audi-based, they all have longitudiantly-mounted engines & transmissions. That includes the Dasher, and consequently, the Fox.
All Golf/Jettas are transversely-mounted. Even though the Fox used the same 1.8L engine out of the Golf/Jettas, since its mounted 90 degrees differently, new mounts, etc are needed (if I'm wrong, someone please correct me). I'm not sure about other parts.


----------



## Jake Regal (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (jetta9103)*

Its still a FWD, isn't it? Hey, And once again thanks for being patient with the noob and answering questions.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (Jake Regal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jake Regal* »_Its still a FWD, isn't it? Hey, And once again thanks for being patient with the noob and answering questions.

Yes it is still FWD. 
Here is a link on current engine range http://www.globalautoindex.com...4&ass= all Total Flex engines run on either Ethanol or Gasoline as option.
also for pictures try 
http://website.lineone.net/~dr.dub/gol.htm
http://website.lineone.net/~dr.dub/parati.htm
http://website.lineone.net/~dr.dub/voyage.htm
http://website.lineone.net/~dr.dub/Saveiro.htm


_Modified by phaeton at 1:58 PM 5-23-2006_


----------



## Jake Regal (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (phaeton)*

Hey, the wikipedia suggestion was great and informative. It lead me to this site. http://www.lunaticfringe.org/vwfox/vwfox.html This answered many questions.


----------



## kent aus kanada (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: (Jake Regal)*

... and to really mess things up, the Polo ALSO used the Fox name in Europe. Here's a 1992:








and a 2006:


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (kent aus kanada)*

also, the U.S. VW Fox came in a Fox Polo Edition, yet had nothing to do w/ the real Polo.


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (jetta9103)*

Damn Volkswagens..


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Difference Between Jetta/Golf and Fox (Jake Regal)*

Ya check out the Fox Forum and look at what others do to there Foxes. Good luck and $400 sounds about right for a clean car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (kent aus kanada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kent aus kanada* »_... and to really mess things up, the Polo ALSO used the Fox name in Europe. 


And to stir the pot even more..... A1 Jetta's were called Foxes in South Africe!
The Fox shares the basic 1.8L with the Jetta/Golf, and thats about it. Pretty much nothing else interchanges directly.


----------

